# Vexilar fl-18 (regular screen) vs. fl-20 (flat screen)



## hoythunter (Feb 23, 2005)

Background: I have a little over $400 in Cabelas points that I have decided to spend on some type of flasher for the upcoming ice season. Because of the cabelas points I'm stuck at purchasing from Cabelas. If I had to spend "actual" money out of my pocket I would probably purchase the x67c icemachine for the features & price but Cabelas doesn't carry the x67c.

So, I've pretty much narrowed it down to some model of Vexilar. I've borrowed and fished with several over the years and am familiar with them. I don't mind putting a little "actual" money with my cabelas points so I've narrowed it down to 3 models - The fl-12 Ultra pack with the flatscreen, the fl-18 ultra pack with the regular screen, and the fl-20 ultra pack with the flat screen. I mostly fish in less than 20 fow with the occassional outing to places where we fish in 50 fow. 90 % is in the 20 fow or less. So, having never had the opportunity to fish with one of the "flat screen" vexilar models, I'm looking from input from those that have. Is the flat screen better than the regular? Do I gain anything going from the regular screen fl-18 to the fl-20? Is the zoom function of the fl-18 and/or fl-20 worth the extra money over and above the flat screen fl-12?
Thanks in advance for any input.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a thought, but if you are going to be fishing shallow water then you might want to take a look at the new fl-22. It is made for shallow water fishing.

I'd still go with an LX-5 though...:evilsmile


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

They carry the X67c, here's a link to the page.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Lowr...llProducts&Ntt=lowrance&x=22&y=7&Ntt=lowrance

or here it is with a different sticker on the front. ;-)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Ice-Fishing/Portable-Sonars-Flashers|/pc/104793480/c/104735880/sc/104510880/Eagle174-FishEasy-350c-Color-Portable-Sonar-Unit-Soft-Pack/701278.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-ice-fishing-portable-sonars-flashers%2F_%2FN-1100508%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104510880


Flashers that use a spinning wheel are so 1985. They wear out, their battery life is short and you're stuck with very few ways to tweak them for your current fishing situation. Those are big reasons why I got rid of my FL-18 and went with something that has a lot more flexibility to set up for the spots I was fishing.


----------



## hoythunter (Feb 23, 2005)

ih772 said:


> They carry the X67c, here's a link to the page.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Lowr...llProducts&Ntt=lowrance&x=22&y=7&Ntt=lowrance
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but:

Since the x67c in your first post isn't the "ice machine" model - I was under the impression it doesn't come with the portable battery to run it while out on the ice. Am I mistaken?

And - the 'ducer included with the eagle version is one that is set-up for boat fishing. I can't imagine trying to fish with that large thing down my 6" hole. Am I missing something there?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The second one is really the x67c ice fishing version, both (links) have the same transducer. What you do is take off the suction cup and the plastic bracket that holds it to the transducer. Then you get a pool noodle or buy a vexilar float and put it on the cable and you're good to go.


----------

